# looking for a bunny in London



## dianka (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello

I am looking for a baby bunny (about 8 weeks old) lionhead or mini lop. 
Please who has some cuties for sale let me know.
I am looking for bunny in London...it is very hard to find one here

e-mail me some pictures and the cost wanted at [email protected]

bye


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

why dont you try a local rescue or have a look here Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

dianka said:


> Hello
> 
> I am looking for a baby bunny (about 8 weeks old) lionhead or mini lop.
> Please who has some cuties for sale let me know.
> ...


Baby bunnies dont stay babies for long! And yes they are cute, but they are hard work and take alot of care. Can you afford their neutering/spaying, vaccinations, food, hay, hutch or cage.....the list is endless!

I agree with Crofty - have a look at the rescue site and see if you can give a home to one of the thousands in rescues at the moment :thumbup1:


----------



## dianka (Jan 4, 2009)

hm..i found one. Now he is part of the family. I take good care of the bunny. I know they don't stay babies, but the idea was to take small rabbit that will get used to my family. It's much more easier to have baby rabbit I mean the big one had his owners..used to specific food, location...etc


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

dianka said:


> hm..i found one. Now he is part of the family. I take good care of the bunny. I know they don't stay babies, but the idea was to take small rabbit that will get used to my family. It's much more easier to have baby rabbit I mean the big one had his owners..used to specific food, location...etc


Yes but you know what you are getting with a rescue bun, they are vacc'd neutered and the rescues know they're personality so they are homed to appropriate people. With a baby bunny you have all the hormonal changes to go through (they wreck your house like a puppy!) and you dont know what they will be like. Plus rescues do rehome baby bunnies! Petshops are the reason we have soooo many bunnies in rescues, its a shame people keep giving them the money to carry on.

Good Luck with your little one though


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

dianka said:


> hm..i found one. Now he is part of the family. I take good care of the bunny. I know they don't stay babies, but the idea was to take small rabbit that will get used to my family. It's much more easier to have baby rabbit I mean the big one had his owners..used to specific food, location...etc


I think you'll find that it isnt much more easier to look after a baby bun - wait until its hormones arrive!

Please make sure you get it neutered & vaccinated.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yes have to agree do get him/her done as they are a nightmare once they reach about 6 months old.
Don't agree about they small baby bit my french lop is a total softie


----------

